# ironpony's last post



## ironpony (Sep 19, 2012)

In several of the threads I have posted in recently, I feel that some of the replies have crossed over into the personal attack range. Yes, I know it is an internet forum and you will get all kinds of comments and lots of different personalitys. I have enjoyed having all of you as imaginary friends but feel it is time to move on. Thanks for alot of great information and help.
Ironpony.......over and out..


----------



## ScotO (Sep 19, 2012)

Ironpony, WTH? Sending message your way....

Don't leave, brother.  You're one of the good guys......


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Ironpony, WTH? Sending message your way....
> 
> Don't leave, brother. You're one of the good guys......


 
Agree...What happened, Always look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 20, 2012)

Sometimes it's good to just take a break from a site.


----------



## Retired Guy (Sep 22, 2012)

ironpony said:


> In several of the threads I have posted in recently, I feel that some of the replies have crossed over into the personal attack range. Yes, I know it is an internet forum and you will get all kinds of comments and lots of different personalitys. I have enjoyed having all of you as imaginary friends but feel it is time to move on. Thanks for alot of great information and help.
> Ironpony.......over and out..


 
 I know what you mean.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 22, 2012)

I can agree with him somewhat, personal conflicts do happen on sites like this one. It's hard to understand everyone's text to their personality sometimes. People take offense and things like this happens. A short break from the site may be in order. Hope he comes back...


----------



## rottiman (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I missed something.  Too bad to see someone walk away.  Don't know what happened, sorry it ended this way.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2012)

I looked back through some threads and don't see what the problem was. Didn't read them all but...

If folks take exception to stuff they need to use the report function so we can take a look.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 22, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I looked back through some threads and don't see what the problem was. Didn't read them all but...
> 
> If folks take exception to stuff they need to use the report function so we can take a look.


 I looked too, BB, and didn't see anything abrasive.  don't know what happened.....


----------



## fossil (Sep 22, 2012)

Private Convos are a very useful tool to use when there seems to be some sort of personal crap going on that a member doesn't like.  The two folks involved can either work it out between themselves...or not.  If not, then it may (or may not) be appropriate/useful to get a Moderator involved.  If it's a case of really blatant bashing, we can take swift and effective action.  If it's just a couple people misunderstanding one another, they really ought not to need a referee.  Are we not all adults here?  Rick


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 22, 2012)

I strongly recommend pistols at 10 paces for the first round, axes at arm's length for the second........


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 22, 2012)

To me the Ash Can can be brutal, so I tread lightly there. In all of the other forums, in general, I rarely see anything close to abusive behavior. Once in awhile I read a rude comment, but I just consider the source. I hate to see a regular leave upset. I have learned that it is very hard to figure out if someone is; A) joking, B) being sarcastic, C) an ahole of D) all of the above.


----------



## Defiant (Sep 22, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I looked back through some threads and don't see what the problem was. Didn't read them all but...
> 
> If folks take exception to stuff they need to use the report function so we can take a look.


Must be a mid life crisis, he will be back, bet you he is lurking. He has been a positive solid contributor, some of us like to joke around maybe a little to much for some


----------



## midwestcoast (Sep 22, 2012)

Feel free to leave If you think that's best ironpony, but I'd like to point out that there is an Ignore feature. You can always say "over & out" to one member, or 5 or 50... and still stay on the Forum.


----------



## n3pro (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't speak for this situation but I have to say being a member of other forums and such this is by far the most civil forum so I'm quite shocked to read that.  Don't know if it's the people or the moderators but it is extremely rare I read a comment that I feel is out of line, misunderstood yes, little off track yes, but usually gets straightened out shortly after.  I can't say that about any others I belong to.  

Hate to see any of the Hearth.com family leave but I agree a break can help but it would help to at least let the mods know if it was that bad so they can be more aware of it.  

Just my two cents.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 22, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Must be a mid life crisis, he will be back, bet you he is lurking. He has been a positive solid contributor, some of us like to joke around maybe a little to much for some


 I really like the guy, talked to him a couple times via the conversation room.......he's got a beautiful outdoor kitchen and stone pizza oven he's building and dammit now I'm gonna miss it!


----------



## pen (Sep 22, 2012)

No idea about what situation took place here, but hate to see anyone feel disenfranchised.

If anyone ever thinks something is amiss / out of line / not appropriate, don't assume that a mod has read it already and approved it! There is a lot of activity, and it's easy to miss something. PLEASE, USE THE REPORT BUTTON!

BTW, the report button can be used on Private Conversations as well if an issue pops up.

pen


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, one thing I know is it wasn't me. Everything I say get's reported

He'll be back when he's ready. In the mean time, we need some drama firefighters


----------



## webbie (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm sorta hurt by the "imaginary friends" part. 


But, yeah, sometimes I wonder why I stand up to abuse on certain forums I frequent. I use them as a test.....of how not to be affected by the rantings of folks I don't know...


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear someone is leaving...it happens sometimes.  That is one thing I have really enjoyed about this site is not alot of flaming going on....seems rampant on other sites and its very counter productive.  I just have no time for people like that...


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 23, 2012)

Ironpony.......... Calling IronPony........ 

Great member. . . Great stove. . . Great stash. . . Great outdoor kitchen. . .  WTH? What happened? ?


----------



## bogydave (Sep 24, 2012)

With out specifics, hard to say, may just be having a bad day.

Me, being imaginary?
The mirror says old, real & old. (real old  ? ) I imagined myself real young. I hate mirrors 

Ironpony, gonna miss you. Hope you come back & let us know what happened. Won't you miss my humor?


----------



## pen (Oct 15, 2012)

Considering ironpony has posted a good many times since this thread was created, I think the hard feelings have passed.

Thread closed.....

pen


----------

